# Parking/E Brake question, handle won't pull up.



## AlexDUH (Jan 3, 2011)

Have a 1994 golf was going to go replace the starter, went to pull the parking breake up, and it won't budge. Opened up the console, button clicks in, but it takes full force just to get it to budge 1 tooth, and break doesn't even engage. Bad/Seized Cable? or something else?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Cable(s), or rear caliper(s.) I've never even heard of (much less seen) a handbrake lever sieze - and, those five things comprise the entire system. 

Only way to tell if it's cable(s) or caliper(s) is to go pull the rear wheels, disconnect the brake cables from the calipers, and check it again.
Most likely, though, one (or both) brake cables siezed, usually due to water entry thru a crack in the cable housing.


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

If it sat for a while than your cables are probably seized. It happens...get new cables and guides and replace.


----------

